# Blessings



## AmbarDhara (Feb 8, 2008)

Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar​Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi​SGGS JI

ANG 716​SATGURU PRASAAD​ 

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
​
ik oankaar sathigur prasaadh ||
​
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
​
 

​
ਐਸੋ ਗੁਨੁ ਮੇਰੋ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਜੀ ਕੀਨ ॥ 
​
aiso gun maero prabh jee keen ||
​
Such is the blessing my God has bestowed upon me.
​
 

​
ਪੰਚ ਦੋਖ ਅਰੁ ਅਹੰ ਰੋਗ ਇਹ ਤਨ ਤੇ ਸਗਲ ਦੂਰਿ ਕੀਨ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
​
panch dhokh ar ahan rog eih than thae sagal dhoor keen || rehaao ||
​
He has totally banished the five evils and the illness of egotism from my body. ||Pause||
​
 

​
ਬੰਧਨ ਤੋਰਿ ਛੋਰਿ ਬਿਖਿਆ ਤੇ ਗੁਰ ਕੋ ਸਬਦੁ ਮੇਰੈ ਹੀਅਰੈ ਦੀਨ ॥ 
​
bandhhan thor shhor bikhiaa thae gur ko sabadh maerai heearai dheen ||
​
Breaking my bonds, and releasing me from vice and corruption, He has enshrined the Word of the Guru's Shabad within my heart.
​
 

​
ਰੂਪੁ ਅਨਰੂਪੁ ਮੋਰੋ ਕਛੁ ਨ ਬੀਚਾਰਿਓ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਗਹਿਓ ਮੋਹਿ ਹਰਿ ਰੰਗ ਭੀਨ ॥੧॥ 
​
roop anaroop moro kashh n beechaariou praem gehiou mohi har rang bheen ||1||
​
The Lord has not considered my beauty or ugliness; instead, He has held me with love. I am drenched with His Love. ||1||
​
 

​
ਪੇਖਿਓ ਲਾਲਨੁ ਪਾਟ ਬੀਚ ਖੋਏ ਅਨਦ ਚਿਤਾ ਹਰਖੇ ਪਤੀਨ ॥ 
​
paekhiou laalan paatt beech khoeae anadh chithaa harakhae patheen ||
​
I behold my Beloved, now that the curtain has been torn away. My mind is happy, pleased and satisfied.
​
 

​
ਤਿਸ ਹੀ ਕੋ ਗ੍ਰਿਹੁ ਸੋਈ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਸੋ ਠਾਕੁਰੁ ਤਿਸ ਹੀ ਕੋ ਧੀਨ ॥੨॥੧॥੨੦॥ 
​
this hee ko grihu soee prabh naanak so thaakur this hee ko dhheen ||2||1||20||
​
My house is His; He is my God. Nanak is obedient to His Lord and Master. ||2||1||20||
​
​ 

Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan​Gurbani alakh lakhiayaa​Gurbani Gavo Bhaee​charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​​


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 8, 2008)

YouTube - Dr Pooja Angra & Madan Rana - Meera Bhajan


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 23, 2008)

Endless Blessings of our Lord, God, Waheguru-The King if Kings.


English Translations:
His Blessings are so abundant that there can be no written account of them.
The Great Giver does not hold back anything.
There are so many great, heroic warriors begging at the Door of the Infinite Lord.
So many contemplate and dwell upon Him, that they cannot be counted.
So many waste away to death engaged in corruption.
So many take and take again, and then deny receiving.
So many foolish consumers keep on consuming.
So many endure distress, deprivation and constant abuse.
Even these are Your Gifts, O Great Giver!
Liberation from bondage comes only by Your Will.
No one else has any say in this.
If some fool should presume to say that he does,
he shall learn, and feel the effects of his folly.
He Himself knows, He Himself gives.
Few, very few are those who acknowledge this.
One who is blessed to sing the Praises of the Lord,
O Nanak, is the king of kings. ||25||
source: SikhiToTheMax

Guru Shabad:
bhuqw krmu iliKAw nw jwie ]
vfw dwqw iqlu n qmwie ]
kyqy mMgih joD Apwr ]
kyiqAw gxq nhI vIcwru ]
kyqy Kip qutih vykwr ]
kyqy lY lY mukru pwih ]
kyqy mUrK KwhI Kwih ]
kyiqAw dUK BUK sd mwr ]
eyih iB dwiq qyrI dwqwr ]
bMid KlwsI BwxY hoie ]
horu AwiK n skY koie ]
jy ko Kwieku AwKix pwie ]
Ehu jwxY jyqIAw muih Kwie ]
Awpy jwxY Awpy dyie ]
AwKih is iB kyeI kyie ]
ijs no bKsy isPiq swlwh ]
nwnk pwiqswhI pwiqswhu ]25]


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 23, 2008)

Unto each and every home a summons is sent forht -- give praise, receive His blessings. ​*
ਜੈ ਘਰਿ ਕੀਰਤਿ ਆਖੀਐ ਕਰਤੇ ਕਾ ਹੋਇ ਬੀਚਾਰੋ ॥ 
 jai ghar keerath aakheeai karathae kaa hoe beechaaro ||
In that house where the Praises of the Creator are chanted


 ਤਿਤੁ ਘਰਿ ਗਾਵਹੁ ਸੋਹਿਲਾ ਸਿਵਰਹੁ ਸਿਰਜਣਹਾਰੋ ॥੧॥ 
 thith ghar gaavahu sohilaa sivarahu sirajanehaaro ||1||
- in that house, sing the Songs of Praise, and meditate in remembrance on the Creator Lord. ||1||


 ਤੁਮ ਗਾਵਹੁ ਮੇਰੇ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਕਾ ਸੋਹਿਲਾ ॥ 
 thum gaavahu maerae nirabho kaa sohilaa ||
Sing the Songs of Praise of my Fearless Lord.


ਹਉ ਵਾਰੀ ਜਾਉ ਜਿਤੁ ਸੋਹਿਲੈ ਸਦਾ ਸੁਖੁ ਹੋਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
 ho vaaree jaao jith sohilai sadhaa sukh hoe ||1|| rehaao ||
I am a sacrifice to that Song of Praise which brings eternal peace. ||1||Pause||


ਨਿਤ ਨਿਤ ਜੀਅੜੇ ਸਮਾਲੀਅਨਿ ਦੇਖੈਗਾ ਦੇਵਣਹਾਰੁ ॥ 
 nith nith jeearrae samaaleean dhaekhaigaa dhaevanehaar ||
Day after day, He cares for His beings; the Great Giver watches over all.


ਤੇਰੇ ਦਾਨੈ ਕੀਮਤਿ ਨਾ ਪਵੈ ਤਿਸੁ ਦਾਤੇ ਕਵਣੁ ਸੁਮਾਰੁ ॥੨॥ 
 thaerae dhaanai keemath naa pavai this dhaathae kavan sumaar ||2||
Your gifts cannot be appraised; how can anyone compare to the Giver? ||2||


ਸੰਬਤਿ ਸਾਹਾ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਮਿਲਿ ਕਰਿ ਪਾਵਹੁ ਤੇਲੁ ॥ 
 sanbath saahaa likhiaa mil kar paavahu thael ||
The day of my wedding is pre-ordained. Come - let's gather together and pour the oil over the threshold.


ਦੇਹੁ ਸਜਣ ਆਸੀਸੜੀਆ ਜਿਉ ਹੋਵੈ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਸਿਉ ਮੇਲੁ ॥੩॥ 
 dhaehu sajan aaseesarreeaa jio hovai saahib sio mael ||3||
 My friends, give me your blessings, that I may merge with my Lord and Master. ||3||


ਘਰਿ ਘਰਿ ਏਹੋ ਪਾਹੁਚਾ ਸਦੜੇ ਨਿਤ ਪਵੰਨਿ ॥ 
 ghar ghar eaeho paahuchaa sadharrae nith pavann ||
Unto each and every home, into each and every heart, this summons is sent out; the call comes each and every day.


ਸਦਣਹਾਰਾ ਸਿਮਰੀਐ ਨਾਨਕ ਸੇ ਦਿਹ ਆਵੰਨਿ ॥੪॥੧॥੨੦॥ 
 sadhanehaaraa simareeai naanak sae dhih aavann ||4||1||20||
Remember in meditation the One who summons us; O Nanak, that day is drawing near! ||4||1||20||
*
 Guru Naanak
Ang 12​


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 24, 2008)

*Countless Blessings of the Infinite Almighty* ​ 


Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar
Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi
SGGS JI 
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 
ਅਮੁਲੁ ਬਖਸੀਸ ਅਮੁਲੁ ਨੀਸਾਣੁ ॥

amul bakhasees amul neesaan ||
Priceless are His Blessings, Priceless is His Banner and Insignia.​ 
Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar
Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi
SGGS JI 
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 

ਭਗਤ ਜਨਾ ਕਉ ਰਾਖਦਾ ਆਪਣੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਧਾਰਿ ॥

bhagath janaa ko raakhadhaa aapanee kirapaa dhhaar ||
His humble devotees are protected and saved; He Himself showers His Blessings upon us.​ 
Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan
Gurbani alakh lakhiayaa
Gurbani Gavo Bhaee
charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 24, 2008)

ਜੈਸੀ ਭੂਖ ਹੋਇ ਅਭ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਤੂੰ ਸਮਰਥੁ ਸਚੁ ਦੇਵਣਹਾਰ ॥੧॥ 
jaisee bhookh hoe abh anthar thoon samarathh sach dhaevanehaar ||1||
You, Almighty True Lord, fulfill the desires within their hearts. ||1||

*ਐ ਜੀ ਜਪੁ ਤਪੁ ਸੰਜਮੁ ਸਚੁ ਅਧਾਰ ॥ 
ai jee jap thap sanjam sach adhhaar ||
O Dear Lord, chanting, deep meditation, self-discipline and truth are my foundations.


 ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਦੇਹਿ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਤੇਰੀ ਭਗਤਿ ਭਰੇ ਭੰਡਾਰ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
har har naam dhaehi sukh paaeeai thaeree bhagath bharae bhanddaar ||1|| rehaao ||
Bless me with Your Name, Lord, that I may find peace. Your devotional worship is a treasure over-flowing. ||1||Pause||


 ਸੁੰਨ ਸਮਾਧਿ ਰਹਹਿ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਗੇ ਏਕਾ ਏਕੀ ਸਬਦੁ ਬੀਚਾਰ ॥ 
sunn samaadhh rehehi liv laagae eaekaa eaekee sabadh beechaar ||
Some remain absorbed in Samaadhi, their minds fixed lovingly on the One Lord; they reflect only on the Word of the Shabad.

*Guru Naanak
Amg 503​


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 25, 2008)

His Blessings make all the difference, Pray for His Blessings with faith-Birthee kaday na hovaee Jan Ki Ardaas.


English Translation:
Shalok, Third Mehl:
Deluded by doubt, I wandered over the whole world. Searching, I became frustrated.
My Husband Lord has not blessed me with peace and tranquility; what will work with Him?
By Guru's Grace, I meditate on the Lord; I enshrine Him deep within my heart.
O Nanak, seated in his her own home, she finds her Husband Lord, when the Creator Lord grants His Grace. ||1||
source: SikhiToTheMax

Guru Shabad:
sloku mÚ 3 ]
Brim BulweI sBu jgu iPrI PwvI hoeI Bwil ]
so shu sWiq n dyveI ikAw clY iqsu nwil ]
gur prswdI hir iDAweIAY AMqir rKIAY aur Dwir ]
nwnk Gir bYiTAw shu pwieAw jw ikrpw kIqI krqwir ]1]


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 25, 2008)

This is just a small part of the hukamanama for today by Guru Arjan Dev. One can read the whole thing on the Harimandir or Sikhnet sites. It tells us how to be blessed. 

jo dIsY gurisKVw iqsu iniv iniv lwgau pwie jIau ] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_jo dheesai gurasikharraa this niv niv laago paae jeeo || 
_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,Tahoma,Arial]_When I see a Sikh of the Guru, I humbly bow and fall at his feet. 

_[/FONT]  AwKw ibrQw jIA kI guru sjxu dyih imlwie jIau ] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_aakhaa birathhaa jeea kee gur sajan dhaehi milaae jeeo || 
_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,Tahoma,Arial]_I tell to him the pain of my soul, and beg him to unite me with the Guru, my Best Friend. 

_[/FONT]  soeI dis aupdysVw myrw mnu Anq n kwhU jwie jIau ] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_soee dhas oupadhaesarraa maeraa man anath n kaahoo jaae jeeo || 
_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,Tahoma,Arial]_I ask that he impart to me such an understanding, that my mind will not go out wandering anywhere else. 

_[/FONT]  iehu mnu qY kUM fyvsw mY mwrgu dyhu bqwie jIau ] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_eihu man thai koo(n) ddaevasaa mai maarag dhaehu bathaae jeeo || 
_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,Tahoma,Arial]_I dedicate this mind to you. Please, show me the Path to God. 

_[/FONT]  hau AwieAw dUrhu cil kY mY qkI qau srxwie jIau ] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_ho aaeiaa dhoorahu chal kai mai thakee tho saranaae jeeo || 
_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,Tahoma,Arial]_I have come so far, seeking the Protection of Your Sanctuary. 

_[/FONT]  mY Awsw rKI iciq mih myrw sBo duKu gvwie jIau ] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_mai aasaa rakhee chith mehi maeraa sabho dhukh gavaae jeeo || 
_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,Tahoma,Arial]_Within my mind, I place my hopes in You; please, take my pain and suffering away! _[/FONT]


----------

